# soft tip



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Kaiser is 20 weeks old (and 2 days, but who is counting? hehe). The tip of his LEFT ear has been soft for about a month now. Its mostly evident when he's running or gets dirt/sand or water on it (at which point it will fold). Most of the time though it just slightly curves, as seen in the below picture:


another happy pic by jsnail17, on Flickr

Actually, now that I look through ALL his pictures, it looks like it has always been wonky somehow. Its most prominent move is the 45 degree "lean" (from when he was younger)...however, while his right ear did that for a while, it eventually went up.

I know the theory goes that as long as the ears go up at SOME point, then even if they fall during teething that they should go back up. _Does this same rule apply for soft tips that never hardened (even temporarily)?_

I know I still shouldn't worry for another month or so...but hey, whats a puppy without an overly concerned momma?


----------



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

Kaiser is making me want to get another GSD!:crazy:

hes gorgeous!!!

ps my parker has the same dog tag but blue, very good taste


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww thank you! My other dog, Dakota, has it in pink  I wanted to get blue for Kaiser, but my bf preferred red, lol.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

beautiful!!! and that ear is def more up than my puppy Zeus who is 24 weeks


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

rooandtree said:


> beautiful!!! and that ear is def more up than my puppy Zeus who is 24 weeks


oh he is adorable! look at that face!! lol well, Kaiser pulled a zeus a few weeks ago:


ears by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

He def seems to have a better base at his ear than Zeus...im sure when Kaiser is done teething his will pop right back up


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

I adore Zeus though. Can't get over how much expression he has in his eyes! Best of luck with his ear! Dakota is a GSD x collie and her ears were NEVER going to go up. They are as floopy and teeny tiny as they could be, lol. I adore her though, even with her floppy "mutt" ears


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

*update*

Sooo...now at 6 months Kaiser's left ear tip is still not showing any signs of strengthening up. I know I know, its minor...but should I even consider trying to help it? He is still teething (only a few premolars to go) but I fear he will have soft tips for good. His ears also continue to "break" when they get wet (he gets border collie ears). The base is nice and strong, but the rest of his ears seem weak. Thoughts?

You can see the slight folding in of his left ear, here:


dirty nose by jsnail17, on Flickr

And this is what happens when they get wet:


first time in! by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------

